# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Drip-zašto je loš i koje su moguće posljedice -2.dio

## filjeta

iskreno ne mogu se prisjetiti da li mi je inekcija dana nakon rezanja pupčane vrpce, kad su malog uzeli s prsa ili dok su mi ga stavljali na prsa tik nakon izgona?...
eto, sad neka čovjek ne bude tužan ili ljut.
sustav iskoristi slabost, nekoncentraciju (a kako ćeš biti priseban 100%prvi put dok niti neznaš što te očekuje...a sav si u transu od trudova; muž u transu od rađanja žene...ama :/ ); ili neupućenosti.
da mogu sada reći da ću drugi puta znati, no koliko napora ekstra ulagati da budnim okom sve imaš u svijesti. i pitanje trena da li to možeš?..

a da nije bilo dr.finderlea (jes on je muž od babice Barbare; divni ljudi; iznimni i velikodušni 
 :Naklon:  ) čak mi niti to nebi bilo omogućeno. 
kako sam prenjela trudnoću i ostala nažalost u bolnici zbog pada kardia, bilo je onih dr. koji su me odmah htjeli na stol, valjda zbog kreveta i kao šta bi ja još i vodu???prirodan porod, kaj god???  :Evil or Very Mad:  )
no on je uporno stajao na mojoj strani, i dalje nastavljao voditi moju trudnoću dok god nije T. želio izaći. sve kako smo izrazgovarali.
kad sam rodila, osjećao je i dužnost (!)da me obavjesti o procesu poroda, i da zna kako nije bilo baš sve što sam htjela, da nakon što dođem k sebi i euforije rođenja bebe, ću naći mnogo možda i zamjerki...kakav pristup pacjentu, sad recite?!  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon: 

a toliko nepotrebnih strahova majkama nameću za bebe
patronaže (za)ostale 20god. unazad---
"neka spava tako a ne ovako, podigni uzglavlje na 40%"--???????
" nemaš dovoljno mlijeka-uzmi dohranu;" tj. skraćeno nemoj se truditi ekstra;(hvala curama s SOS dojenje)
 "naravno, vi ćete uzimati pampers pelene; s platnenima nemamo iskustvo"  :shock: ;
 "nikako spavati s vama u krevetu!")
HALLO!!!
 :Rolling Eyes: 

a kako su te bebe rodili, manje bitno..."potpis osoblja:žurilo nam se." 8) 
svakako opravdavam medicinu kad je to nužno.
skuzajte me, teška je ovo tema...

----------


## TinnaZ

Da, njihovo prezime je skoro pa garancija da će za mamu i bebu biti izvučeno najbolje što se da u datom momentu. I wow za pristup   :Smile:  ponekad me ironija malo zanese, pa ne mogu odoljeti da ne skomentiram općenito na sustav, a sad se vraćamo na temu, neću više.

----------


## argenta

Ne mogu vjerovati da sam ja, zakleta mrziteljica dripa, do sada propustila ovu temu   :Laughing:  Prvi porod sam preživjela s njim, ali zato me drugi put nitko nije mogao natjerati u bolnicu do pred sam kraj kad sam znala da za drip nema vremena  :Smile:  I svejedno sam im parsto puta ponovila da mi ga ne daju ni slučajno.

Zašto je drip loš? Jer je nepodnošljiv. Bolovi su, za mene, bili prestrašni. Iscrpio mi je i zadnju trunku snage. Jedva sam bila svjesna što se zbiva. 
Koje su posljedice? Izmučena i izmaltretirana mama koja se nije sjetila tražiti svoje dijete, pa su ga odnijeli na 12 sati "da se odmorite".   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Dolje drip!   :Grin:

----------


## Tami25

ja naprosto poludim kad čujem (ili pročitam) da ginekolozi (i još MUŠKI) tvrde da je drip prirodan, te da nema nikakve razlike između prirodnih trudova i onih potaknutih dripom.
a kad takva izjava dođe iz usta (ili pera) ginekologinja, mislim si da ta ili nema djece ili je imala tu sreću da drip nije iskusila.

ma, što je to prirodno u NEPREKIDNIM bolovima bez pauze između trudova, za razliku od prirodnih trudova?
zbljuv  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## filjeta

gledala sam kako mačka rađa. stigla je i presti. gotovo orgazmički. 
i to je bio dio poroda...priroda se pobrine za sve.
nema toga što ti je dano a da ne možeš savladati.

----------


## TinnaZ

teško se je složiti da se između umjetnog grčenja mišića izazvanih dripom i trudova, može povući paralela - iako je efekt možda isti, istiskivanje djeteta.
Mene je sestra pri nagovaranju na indukciju uvjeravala kako žene kažu da su trudovi sa dripom bolniji, ali kako to nije istina. No kako sam prošla već jedan porod uz drip, i uz rodin forum koji mi je dao sigurnost da ne haluciniram, nisam joj povjerovala. Ne znam samo zašto si je onda jedna dr. iz naše rodbine, nakon prvog poroda uz drip koji je na kraju završio carskim, drugi puta unaprijed dogovorila carski na hladno.
No, ima žena i forumašica ovdje, kojima su umjetni trudovi bili sasvim podnošljivi. No kad se gledaju neki postoci, mislim da je to ipak manji dio. Osim toga velika je razlika kada ti ga ufiksaju na samom početku poroda, ili ne daj Bože prije početka poroda, ili na kraju kad je tijelo već odradilo veći dio samo na svoj način. Razlika je vjerojatno i u dozi i ostalim detaljima. Ja sam imala nesreću da su mi ga frljili sve jače očito da rodim do kraja smjene  , i dali odmah na početku poroda, čim je pukao vodenjak i počeli se lagano osjećati moji prirodni trudovi na otvorenost od 2cm (8 dana prije termina).
Fuj, bljak, da sretnem te ljude mogla bih ih utopiti u kapi vode, osjećaj je isti kao prema logorskim mučiteljima. I ništa ne pomaže što su bili cijelo vrijeme relativno ljubazni. Sjećam se svoje začuđenosti, ali pa što će to meni, ja mogu roditi sama, pa porod je nakon savršene trudnoće započeo normalno. No najgluplje od svega je bilo moje povjerenje da su to stručni ljudi, pa ipak valjda znaju najbolje što mi treba, i neće raditi ništa što nije za dobrobit bebe i mene.
To je druga stvar koju si ne mogu oprostiti, vlastita naivnost, glupost, i neznanje.

Topic je zamišljen i kao mjesto gdje će svi oni koji pronađu u literaturi, na internetu itd. neke konkretne podatke o dripu, to što su pronašli skopirati ovdje - pa podsjećam.

----------


## Tami25

Oxytocin is relatively safe when used at recommended doses. Potential side effects include:
Central nervous system: Subarachnoid hemorrhage, seizures. 
Cardiovascular: Increased heart rate, blood pressure, systemic venous return, cardiac output, and arrhythmias. 
Genitourinary: Impaired uterine blood flow, pelvic hematoma, tetanic uterine contractions, uterine rupture, postpartum hemorrhage. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxytoci...nal.29_actions 

ne znam je li netko ovo već naveo, ako jest (ne stignem sad čitati cijeli topic), sorry.
pokušat ću naći još nešto.[/quote]

----------


## Tami25

In cases where uterine contractions are not sufficient to complete delivery, physicians and veterinarians sometimes administer oxytocin ("pitocin") to further stimulate uterine contractions - great care must be exercised in such situations to assure that the fetus can indeed be delivered and to avoid rupture of the uterus.

http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hboo.../oxytocin.html

sve ono kaj već znamo  :/

----------


## Tami25

Risks of using Pitocin
Risks for Mother

Mothers using Pitocin frequently report increased pain with contractions. Most mother using Pitocin also use pain medication to handle the increased pain.

Pitocin use requires continuous monitoring to detect complications and/or progress which interferes with mobility.

Pitocin use requires an IV for administration.

Pitocin use can cause long contractions and contractions with double peaks.

Pitocin use slightly increases the possibility of a uterine rupture.

Pitocin use increases the likelihood of a fetal malpresentation or malposition.

Pitocin use is associated with an increased need for cesarean surgery for distocia and fetal distress.

Risks for Baby

Pitocin use increases the likelihood of depressed fetal heart rate patterns.

Pitocin use increases the chances of Fetal Distress due to decreased oxygen availability.

There are increased risks to your baby if you have a cesarean surgery. 


http://www.birthingnaturally.net/bir...n/pitocin.html

----------


## Tami25

Problems with Pitocin
Are there problems associated with the use of Pitocin? 


Yes. Oxytocin, your body's natural hormone, is secreted in bursts. However, when you are given pitocin you are placed on a regulated intravenous pump, to regulate the amount of pitocin to a steady flow. Therefore, pitocin induced contractions are different from your body's natural contractions, in strength and effect.

With pitocin, the induced force of the contraction may decrease uterine blood flow (This is also done during a natural contraction, but not for as long of a period and not as close together.). Therefore, reducing the oxygen to the baby.

With pitocin you will also receive continuous electronic fetal monitoring. This is because fetal distress is more common with pitocin use and needs to be detected if it occurs.

We have also witness that pitocin can be the beginning domino in the domino effect. The IV, the infusion pump, and the continuous monitoring will confine most mothers to bed, decreasing her ability to deal with the contractions naturally. With the more painful contractions a mother is more likely to need pain medication, such as an epidural anesthesia.

Pitocin can present other hazards. For the mother these include: tumultuous labor and tetanic contractions, which may cause premature separation of the placenta, rupture of the uterus, laceration of the cervix or postbirth hemorrhage. Fetal hazards include: fetal asphyxia and neonatal hypoxia from too frequent and prolonged uterine contractions, physical injury and prematurity if the due date is not accurate. 
"It DOES change the nature of the contractions. At the moment, I can't remember how, but they got worse in a way that was qualitative as well as quantitative" -Enid


http://www.childbirth.org/articles/pit.html#problem

----------


## klia

> Osim toga velika je razlika kada ti ga ufiksaju na samom početku poroda, ili ne daj Bože prije početka poroda, ili na kraju kad je tijelo već odradilo veći dio samo na svoj način. Razlika je vjerojatno i u dozi i ostalim detaljima.


Iz iskustva potpisujem. 
Drip na kraju prvog poroda bio mi je podnošljiv, no završetak tog dripanog, i drugog, nedripanog poroda, svejedno su različiti. U fizičkom i emotivnom smislu.

----------


## argenta

> To je druga stvar koju si ne mogu oprostiti, vlastita naivnost, glupost, i neznanje.


Potpisujem.




> Topic je zamišljen i kao mjesto gdje će svi oni koji pronađu u literaturi, na internetu itd. neke konkretne podatke o dripu, to što su pronašli skopirati ovdje - pa podsjećam.


Ajoj, a ja sam mislila da ga možemo koristiti kao ispušni ventil   :Grin:  
Ako nađem nešto konkretno, osim vlastitih trauma i bijesa, postat ću.

----------


## TinnaZ

:Smile:  , "i kao mjesto", i za ispušni ventil i za korisne konkretne informacije.

----------


## Fidji

Kad usporedim trudove iz prvog induciranog poroda s mojim vlastitima na sljedeća dva ja sam primjetila jednu veliku razliku u intenzitetu koja se baš ne spominje.

Moje tijelo kao da je "doziralo" jačinu trudova kako ih ja mogu podnositi, tj. nakon jednog jakog truda došla bi dva slabija. Razmaci isto nisu bili uvijek jednaki.
S dripom nema toga. Svaki je jak i dolaze jedan za drugim sa sve kraćim razmacima.

Napominjem da sam ja imala indukciju kad sam već sama bila jako otvorena i tijelo mi je dobro reagiralo na drip, pa je sve bilo brzo gotovo.
Stvarno ne znam kako je izdržati trudove pod dripom kad ga daju na zatvoreni cerviks.

I naravno da mi je prvi porod induciran bez ikakvog posebnog razloga. Plodna voda ok, ctg savršen, jedino sam se počela otvarati i u rodilištu nije bilo gužve... Pa što bi im dolazila po noći kad to oni mogu riješiti fino ujutro nakon pregleda.

----------


## Fidji

[quote="argenta"]


> To je druga stvar koju si ne mogu oprostiti, vlastita naivnost, glupost, i neznanje.


Potpisujem.

Morate si oprostiti, ja jesam nekako.

No meni je pomogao drugi, a najviše treći porod da izbrišu traume s prvog.

----------


## kli_kli

Fidji, nisam znala da si rodila, cestitam!  :D 
Ja sam opet rodila na drip.   :Sad:  
Prenela sam 8 dana po poslednjoj meci, izvlacila se koliko sam mogla, i na kraju ipak dobila drip.
Sreca pa mi je babica dozirala, i trudovi su bili bas lepi i nisu bili jaki, prosla sam sve lepe osecaje i faze u porodjaju...
Ali trauma je i dalje tu.
Kod nas je bas tesko izbeci drip, narocito ako se prenese trudnoca..

Dobra je fora, mada nema veze s ovim, da zamalo da odim stojecki.   :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

Pričaj, ja sam izgon prošla pola stojeći, pola klečeći pa me zanima.

----------


## Ninči

Mene je drip nekih pola sata prije poroda toliko iscrpio i izludio da se uopće tog dijela svog poroda ne sjećam  :Sad:  Sljedeće čega se sjećam je da su se svi sletili oko mene i da je beba bila na putu van...a tko zna koliko je do tada prošlo  :Sad:  

Ne, ne, to su nehumani bolovi! 

Meni je najgore bilo što sam znala da se moram kontrolirati da ne tiskam, a nisam nikako mogla....ja prodisavam trud, a tijelo samo tiska....inače je to nemoguće napraviti u istom trenu (probajte)  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ne, ne, ni ja sljedeći put ne idem u bolnicu skroz dok ne vidim da je provirila bebina glavica  :Grin:

----------


## kli_kli

> Pričaj, ja sam izgon prošla pola stojeći, pola klečeći pa me zanima.


Otvaranje je zastalo na 8-9cm iako sam ovaj put uredno izdrzala lezanje na boku (glava je bila visoko pa da se izrotira), pa mi je babica predlozila da ustanem.
Ustala sam i postavila se u 20% cuceci polozaj, stojeci na prstima. Trudovi su odmah postali cisti naponi, vise nije ni bolelo, samo je sve vuklo dole.
Posle par takvih napona, osetila sam bebu bukvalno medju nogama, i rekla muzu da cu da legnem jer mislim da beba izlazi, a on da pogleda.
Normalno sam se popela na sto, legla, rasirila noge, muz pogledao i video kosu, pozvao babicu i rodila sam!
Nisam pukla niti sam imala epiziotomiju, ali me je rukicom zagrebao pri izlasku.
Super mi je sto uopste nisam osecala da mi smeta ta glavica tako skroz dole, bas je bilo komotno.  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Moje tijelo kao da je "doziralo" jačinu trudova kako ih ja mogu podnositi, tj. nakon jednog jakog truda došla bi dva slabija. Razmaci isto nisu bili uvijek jednaki.
> S dripom nema toga. Svaki je jak i dolaze jedan za drugim sa sve kraćim razmacima.
> 
> Napominjem da sam ja imala indukciju kad sam već sama bila jako otvorena i tijelo mi je dobro reagiralo na drip, pa je sve bilo brzo gotovo.
> Stvarno ne znam kako je izdržati trudove pod dripom kad ga daju na zatvoreni cerviks.


 bolje da ne znaš, došla sa puknutim vodenjakom, otvorena 2cm, sa urednim vlastitim trudovima, i dobila odmah to sr... prvorotka, naivno sretna što je porod počeo, bez straha i bez ideje što me čeka ...

----------


## TinnaZ

Prim. dr.sc. Miroslav Pospiš (u mirovini), priznati stručnjak iz područja dječje neurologije - "Danas se kvaliteta rodilišta u svijetu ne procjenjuje na temelju mortaliteta, nego na temelju morbiditeta, koliko će djece rođene u nekom rodilištu kasnije razviti cerebralnu paralizu ...u svijetu na 1000 živorođene djece rađaju se 2 s cerebralnom paralizom, a u Hrvatskoj je to negdje 4 ..."

i prenosim sa drugog topica



> kada je B išao na Regro na snimanje EEG-a pitala me neurologinja kako je prosao porod. Ja sam konstatirala da u redu, bei ikakvih komplikacija. Onda me ona pitala jesam li rodila uz drip, i na moju potvrdu, kazala kako onda porod nikako nije bio bez komplikacija i da je neurološki to vrlo vazan podatak. Ja sam ju samo pitala je li svjesna da se u RH drip daje rutinski, bez obzira je li indiciran ili ne, s cime se ona slozila. Inace, djetetu mi je bila dijagnosticirana razvojna parcijalna epilepsija  :/

----------


## Ninči

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje tijelo kao da je "doziralo" jačinu trudova kako ih ja mogu podnositi, tj. nakon jednog jakog truda došla bi dva slabija. Razmaci isto nisu bili uvijek jednaki.
> S dripom nema toga. Svaki je jak i dolaze jedan za drugim sa sve kraćim razmacima.
> 
> Napominjem da sam ja imala indukciju kad sam već sama bila jako otvorena i tijelo mi je dobro reagiralo na drip, pa je sve bilo brzo gotovo.
> Stvarno ne znam kako je izdržati trudove pod dripom kad ga daju na zatvoreni cerviks.
> 
> ...


Potpuno te potpisujem!!! Isti slučaj je bio i samnom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

klinci upravo gledaju video, snimano nakon dolaska druge bebe, svi sretni, veseli, osjeća se euforija u zraku i preko ekrana ... s prvog nemam ništa, ne samo da nisam dala snimati tugu, jad i konfuziju nego sam bila s bebom zatvorena u sobi prepuna bijesa i na rubu suza i jedva da sam protisnula pokoje "dobro sam" na "pitanje "kako ste"; dok je MM dvorio sam familiju koja je došla vidjeti svoje prvo unuče ... ništa nije lakše gledati to niti s godinama odmaka. Skrenuh s vlastite teme, a možda i ne u širem kontekstu.

----------


## kli_kli

Uh, tinna, ja cu da se samoubijem citajuci tvoje postove.
Ja sam posle oba poroda bila sretna, posle drugog sam se osecala kao da nisam ni rodila. Posle su me iscimale sestre iz porodilista (bila sam u apartmanu i nisu mi dale bebu za stalno dok ujutro nije dosao pedijatar, a ni tada nije zavrsena drama s njima), i to mi je veca trauma od dripa.

----------


## TinnaZ

vjerujem da može biti veća, prvo dijete nisam vidjela 5h nakon poroda (bez objašnjenja), te sam mislila da se dogodilo ono najgore, i ne mogu reći što je teže. Da ne spominjem tu našu stvarnost kombinacije jednog i drugog, jer bih otišla s teme do druge strane planeta.

----------


## Pepita

> ja naprosto poludim kad čujem (ili pročitam) da ginekolozi (i još MUŠKI) tvrde da je drip prirodan, te da nema nikakve razlike između prirodnih trudova i onih potaknutih dripom.


Baš ovo sam čitala u jednom časopisu. 
Meni je ovo prvo dijete pa ne mogu govoriti o trudovima, bolovima i sl.
Jedino želim reći da sam i ja pročitala da kada se drip da u preporučljivim količinama (čak je pisalo koliko kapi po satu i sl.) da su trudnovi identični prirodnim trudovima žene i da nema nikakve razlike. Da je razlika jedino kada se drip pojačava zbog jačih i učestalijih trudova. Ispada kao da žele reći da se drip zlorabljuje.

Ja sam čula puno puta od svojih poznanica i u raznim pričama da ženama drip nije bio uopće strašan. Da li je to zbog toga  :? 

Kažem vam, ne znam jer nikad nisam rađala, ali previše različitih informacija u malo vremena, mislim da zbilja može izluditi trudnicu ako se da tome.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam u sličnom kontekstu čula pojam od osobe iz struke "nekontrolirana upotreba dripa" i kako je svesti na što manju mjeru. 
Bojim se da je tvoja pretpostavka točna.

----------


## Berlin

Tami 25 je li može kratak prevod ili eventualno da nama koje baš ne kužimo eng, Zanima me zašto je drip štetan. 
Hvala ti.

----------


## anchie76

> Jedino želim reći da sam i ja pročitala da kada se drip da u preporučljivim količinama (čak je pisalo koliko kapi po satu i sl.) da su trudnovi identični prirodnim trudovima žene i da nema nikakve razlike.


Nema sanse da je ovo istina.  Kad se zna da je veca sansa da ce maternica puknuti pod dripom, da umjetni oksitocin moze zaustaviti (!!) porod.  I na koji nacin to onda moze biti identicno prirodnim trudovima zene?   Drip netko pojacava i smanjuje ovisno o inspiraciji taj tren (nekoj procjeni), tijelo samo zna koliko treba oksitocina i toliko dozira u porodu, nema sanse da netko izvana bolje zna od samog tijela.  




> Ja sam čula puno puta od svojih poznanica i u raznim pričama da ženama drip nije bio uopće strašan. Da li je to zbog toga  :?


Nije strasan je relativan pojam.  Prezivjela sam ga.  Sumnjam da bi mu se veselila sljedeci put   :Grin:    Mozda zene misle da porod treba tako izgledati da nemaju pauze izmedju trudova, da ih siba trud za trudom.. Onda im mozda to nije strasno.  Ali ako znaju da moze bolje i drugacije, onda je strasno.

----------


## kli_kli

meni je za 6 sati tokom drugog poodjaja istekla jedna trecina infuzije s sintetickim oksitocinom, muz kaze ni toliko.
trudovi su stvarno bili lepi, ne jaki, s velikom pauzom, ma stvarno skroz ok.
drip j dozirala babica, a dr je svaki put kad je usla samo rekla: "Nije gotovo - pojacajte kapi".
Ja npr. nisam imala energije da se borim za pirodni porodjaj. Termin je posao, stalno su me forsirali da odem u bolnicu, tiho sam se borila sa svojom doktorkom koliko sam mogla. Posle misseda od pre godinu dana nisam vise imala snage za konflikte, zelela sam samo sto vise mira, i da sto pre stignem kuci.
Bila sam dva dana u bolnici pre porodjaja, treci dan sam prestala da moljakam za cekanje jer me je Novi svako vece zvao po nekoliko puta, i obasipao srceparajucim izjavama.
Ok, mogla sam da ne odem u bolnicu, ali za to tek nisam imala hrabrosti, jer nisam uopste bla sigurna kako je beba, niko mi nije odgovorio na mnoga pitanja u trudnoci (ticalo se konkretnih situacija), a bilo je isto godisnje doba kao prosle godine kad sam izgubila bebicu.
Sreca pa je stvano sve ostalo bilo super, da nije bilo te igle u ruci, bilo bi potpuno savrseno.

----------


## Pepita

Nekad sam bila plavuša, sad sam brineta, ali mi se čini da nema neke razlike   :Laughing:  

Ne kužim, nikako ne kužim.

*anchie76* ima jako puno istine i logike u tome što ti govoriš.
Da  se razumijemo ja ništa ne tvrdim, samo pokušavam shvatiti ono što zadnje vrijeme ne mogu shvatiti i povuči jednu crtu pa reći "to je to".

*kli_kli* jesi li mislila na umjetne trudove da su bili lijepi???
Puno puta sam to čula, zato pitam.

Potpisujem *Berlin*, zašto je točno drip štetan???

----------


## TinnaZ

osobni doživljaji su sigurno različiti. Meni osobno je bio strašan, i prije nego sam znala kako izgledaju prirodni trudovi, a pogotovo kada sam spoznala nakon drugog poroda kakvi su mogli biti, i kakvi su zapravo prirodni. Spoznaja da je porod vođen nasilno i ubrznao zbog toga što se nekome žurilo na doručak doma, mi je možda i strašnija od same fizičke boli, podnošljive ili nepodnošljive.
Potpuno mi je jasno i ljudski da se većina nema snage boriti sa pravilima ustanove u kojoj rađamo svoje dijete, bili tamo svojom voljom ili ne. A možda i podsvijesno prihvaćanje ili neprihvaćenje nametnutog igra također ulogu u ukupnom doživljaju boli i svega ostalog. Ja sam tip koji se na samo slovo "N" nakostriješi, bez obzira radi li se o boji cipela ili načinu poroda.

----------


## TinnaZ

*




 tridesetri prvotno napisa
					
				
evo prevodim iz knjige "birthing from within" pam england & rob horowitz, str. 252, 253.

najvaznije o oxytocinu:

moguce komplikacije za mamu:

hiperstimulacija maternice koja vodi produljenim kontrakcijama koje mogu uzrokovati:
-prijevremeno odvajanje posteljice (abruptio placenta)
-rupturu uterusa koja rezultira hitnim carskim ili smrcu
-nedostatak kisika za bebu
-prebrzi porod i izgon koji rezultira puknucima medjice ili cerviksa
-hematomima
-trauma za novorodjence
intoksikacija vodom jer je oxytocin anti-diuretik sto vodi do poremecaja u otkucajima srca, hipotenziji, mucnicama i povracanju, oticanju i teskocama u dojenju

komplikacije za bebu:

-prejake kontrakcije uzrokoju nedostatak kisika za fetus koji vodi usporavnju otkucaja srca
-novorodjenacka zutica
-smanjena sposobnost zgrusnjavanja krvi


*

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=31444

----------


## Pepita

:shock: sad tek pročitah nešto konkretno.

Koliko se ovakve komplikacije učestalo dešavaju, mislim na komplikacije uslijed dripa???

----------


## Poslid

> :shock: sad tek pročitah nešto konkretno.
> 
> Koliko se ovakve komplikacije učestalo dešavaju, mislim na komplikacije uslijed dripa???


_hiperstimulacija maternice koja vodi produljenim kontrakcijama koje mogu uzrokovati: 
-carskim ili smrcu 
-nedostatak kisika za bebu 
-prebrzi porod i izgon koji rezultira puknucima medjice ili cerviksa 
-trauma za novorodjence 
-prejake kontrakcije uzrokoju nedostatak kisika za fetus koji vodi usporavnju otkucaja srca 
-novorodjenacka zutica_ 
Ove gore se javljaju vrlo vrlo često.

----------


## anchie76

> :shock: sad tek pročitah nešto konkretno.
> 
> Koliko se ovakve komplikacije učestalo dešavaju, mislim na komplikacije uslijed dripa???


Koliko cesto se cuje prica "bebi pali otkucaji, morali smo na hitan carski!".  Eto ti odgovor  :/

----------


## Felix

ili koliko cesto bude 'moramo sad brzo roditi, beba je u opasnosti, tiskajte svom snagom' + nalijeganje na trbuh + rezanje + odnosenje bebe cim se rodila jer joj je apgar nizak, plava je, ne dise... u otpusnom pismu cesto nista od toga ne pise.

problem kod dripa je, medju ostalim, sto je nemoguce tocno odrediti koja je kolicina ok za koju zenu. kolicina oksitocina koju luzi hipofiza je vrlo individualna - nekim zenama je dovoljno malo, nekima puno. neke zene imaju jake trudove i sporo se otvaraju, neke se brzo otvore uz trudove za koje medicinsko osoblje nerijetko kaze 'to su preslabi trudovi, vi nikada necete roditi ako vam ne pojacamo trudove'. 

porod je vrlo, vrlo, vrlo individualna stvar. i ne moze se mjeriti kapima, jacinom trudova, duzinom trajanja, bilo kakvim mjerama.

----------


## Pepita

Cure zlatne ste, sad mi je kristalno jasnije. 
Da, puno puta sam čula takve priče  :/ nažalost!!!

----------


## kli_kli

jesu, bili su mi lepi, ali ocigledno moje telo dobro reaguje na drip, i ocigledno su ga dobro dozirali.
prvi put nije bilo bas tako jer sam od siline trudova pri kraju popucala iznutra, no drugi put je stvarno bilo nezno.
e sad, meni ni prvi put nije bilo strasno, ali drugi put je bilo mnogo mnogo bolje.
nadam se da ce da bude i treci put, i da cu uspeti konacno da rodim bez pomoci.

s druge strane, sa mnom u aparmanu je bila zena, prvorotka, koja je dosla na terin bez trudova i potpuno zatvorena, rodila je magicnom kombinacijom dripa i epidurala za 2 sata, promenili su nekoliko boca dripa, i na kraju izgurali bebu.
mali je imao oteklinu na glavi, ona je sva rezana i popucala, ali srecom je ipak sve dobro proslo bez ozbljnijih fizickih posledica.

porodiliste u kom sam rodila podrzava bas takav nacin porodjaja, i kao najbolji akuser se smatra onaj koji ima najbolju tehniku za izguravanje bebe naleganjem na stomak. 
s obzirom na atmosferu, meni je jos teze bilo da ulazim u fajt.

----------


## TinnaZ

> mali je imao oteklinu na glavi, ona je sva rezana i popucala, ali srecom je ipak sve dobro proslo bez ozbljnijih fizickih posledica..


 ovo će tek vidjeti kad dijete krene u školu, a za nju kad se bude trebala porađati drugi puta, pa joj kažu opet vas moramo rezati jer ste prvi puta rezani, pa je tkivo kruto i ožiljkasto.

Prim. dr.sc. Miroslav Pospiš (u mirovini), priznati stručnjak iz područja dječje neurologije - "Danas se kvaliteta rodilišta u svijetu ne procjenjuje na temelju mortaliteta, nego na temelju morbiditeta, koliko će djece rođene u nekom rodilištu kasnije razviti cerebralnu paralizu ...u svijetu na 1000 živorođene djece rađaju se 2 s cerebralnom paralizom, a u Hrvatskoj je to negdje 4 ..."
Primarijus u istu grupu ubraja i poteškoće u učenju, koncentraciji, hiperaktivnost i ne sjećam se točno kaj još.

Ono što je tragično u svemu, da zaključci cjeloživotnog rada jednog pedijatra ne dopiru do rodilišta, a i ako dopiru ništa im ne znače, jer ne gledaju oni svojih ruku djelo svaki dan niti ih liječe.

----------


## Berlin

Sada dok ovo čitam - ježim se.
Moj porod: drip, vakum, sva izrezana.
Zašto?
Je li moglo drugačije?
Nikada prije o tome nisam razmišljala.
A je li to stvarno trebalo biti tako?

----------


## Poslid

> Prim. dr.sc. Miroslav Pospiš (u mirovini)


Nisam znala da je otišao u mirovinu.  :Sad:  
Mislim, super za njega, ali šteta što je Varaždinska bolnica ostala bez  tako vrsnog stručnjaka.

----------


## TinnaZ

Da ne ispadne da sam napisala da je dr. Pospiš negdje eksplicitno navedeno doveo u vezu sa dripom - on u citiranom tekstu navedene poremećaje spominje u kontekstu rodilišta, poroda ne spominjući detalje poput dripa i ostalih blagodati tehnike i kemije.

----------


## TinnaZ

Da Poslid, on sam piše u Regionalnom da misli da se nečije znanje može koristiti i nakon što osoba ode u mirovinu, imam osjećaj da bi mu bilo drago da se njegova saznanja koriste i dalje bilo kako (objavljivanjem na internetu možda ??), ne znam, mogućnosti su otvorene ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ste prvi puta rezani, pa je tkivo kruto i ožiljkasto.
> 
> Prim. dr.sc. Miroslav Pospiš (u mirovini), priznati stručnjak iz područja dječje neurologije - "Danas se kvaliteta rodilišta u svijetu ne procjenjuje na temelju mortaliteta, nego na temelju morbiditeta, koliko će djece rođene u nekom rodilištu kasnije razviti cerebralnu paralizu ...u svijetu na 1000 živorođene djece rađaju se 2 s cerebralnom paralizom, a u Hrvatskoj je to negdje 4 ..."


može link, ako ima na netu? (nisam uspjela naći)

----------


## TinnaZ

nema na žalost, tekst je bio u Regionalnom tjedniku.

----------


## marka99

moram se priključit raspravi o dripu...zamišljala sam inducirani porod s dripom i epiduralnom  :shock: (kak sam bila luda i neznalica), na kraju prije termina puknuo vodenjak, 1 prst otvorena stigla u bolnicu, prvo gel pa drip ufffffff  :Crying or Very sad:  kak to boli!, ne znam koliko sam ga dobila, znam da je ipak bilo pauza među trudovima ali kada je trud došao bilo je neizdrživo, i to cijelo vrijeme ležeći na boku!pa me i bok rasturao...ja sam samo tražila da mi daju više tu epiduralnu jer ja to ne ću izdržati, iako imam jako visoki prag boli ovo me stvarno začudilo da sam uspjela izdurati ni sama ne znam kako (u stvari držala me misao da će epid stići kad tada iako su oni stalno govorili, evo sada još samo da dodjemo do 4-5 prstiju...halo???? kada>????)...
No nakon tog mučnog dijela, došla epiduralna i sve je krenulo na bolje, osjetila sam pritisak kada trebam stiskati ali sam ujedno bez problema mogla i ne stiskati, nisam pukla niti su me rezali..rodila 3 sata nakon epiduralne i ono, sve je poslije bilo čist fino...ali taj drip, nikada više!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Felix

gdje si rodila, marka99? zasto su ti dali gel i drip, jesu li ti dali neki 'rok' u kojem moras roditi, obzirom na puknuce vodenjaka?

----------


## marka99

u vinogradskoj  :Smile:  nisu mi dali rok, odnosno nisu mi ništa rekli da moramo požuriti, stalno me pregledavali, pazili me ali ja sam znala da nemrem u beskonačno tak i da dijete nemre bez plodne vode...puknuo vodenjak u 4 ujutro, rodila u 18 sati..pa vi vidite

----------


## mamma Juanita

vjerojatno su ti dali rok , uvijek ga daju, ali lijepo od njih da ga nisu na glas govorili da te dodatno ne uznemiruju  :Smile: .
inače, dijete ne ostaje bez plodne vode nakon što pukne vodenjak, jer pl. voda se stalno iznova stvara i obnavlja, kako tijekom  trudnoće, tako i u porodu.

ono što može biti opasno je da dođe do infekcije, a njen rizik se dokazano povećava vaginalnim pregledima nakon puknuća vodoenjaka.
istraživanja u kojima se uspoređivalo porode koji su aktivno vođeni(požurivani) nakon pucanja vodenjaka i porode u kojima se čekao spontan slijed događaja kroz(do) idućih 48 sati, pokazala su da nije bilo statističke razlike u ishodu poroda po dijete.

drugim riječima, znanost kaže da nema opasnosti čekati i do 48 sati nakon puknuća vodenjaka (jedno istraživanje je išlo i na 3 dana nakon), pod uvjetom da se ne pregledava vaginalno (što jest tada potencijalno opasno).
al jedno je znanost, a drugo lokalna praksa...

evo ima o tome dosta na ovom topicu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...r=asc&start=50



> U British Journal of Obstretics and Gyn. (BJOG), 1997, objavljeno je švedsko istraživanje koje je bilo RCT, i koje je uspoređivalo ishode poroda koji su započeli s PRM i koji su bili inducirani i onih kod kojih se čekalo do 48 sati na uspostavu prirodnih trudova. Rezultati su pokazali da ne činiti ništa tijekom 48 sati je jednako dobro ili bolje nego inducirati porod (u slučaju kada se dogodi PRM). Ako je plodna voda prozirna (engl. clear) , najbolje ništa ne raditi i čekati do 48 sati (nakon početka otjecanja plodne vode op.prev.). Bilo je i istraživanje koje je pokazalo iste rezultate za čekanje i do 72 sata. 
> U slučaju PRM (plus prozirna voda, op.prev.), najbolje je čekati, nastaviti sa svakodnevnim aktivnostima i biti smirena (ne uzbuđivati se) (op.prev. uočite zamijetnu razliku u pristupu u odnosu na savjet da se odmah dođe u bolnicu, induciraju trudovi ili ubrzaju, daju preventivni antibiotici….) 
> Vrlo je vjerojatno da će trudovi krenuti unutar 48 sati. Medicinska literatura ništa ne govori o čekanju koje bi bilo duže od 72 sata…Najbolje je slijediti svoju intuiciju (op.prev. čitala sam priču žene kojoj je plodna voda curila nekoliko dana; Lilianin komentar je bio: Nitko te ne može inducirati, ako ne otiđeš u bolnicu pristaneš na indukciju)

----------


## marka99

o da, pregledavali me jesu, svakih 1-2 ak se ne varam da vide koliko sam otvorena...a što ću, glavno da je sve dobro prošlo i da je moj mali anđeo sve to lijepo odradio samnom  :Saint:

----------


## mamma Juanita

eto, i mene su u prvom porodu, ali tada nisam mnogo toga znala.
ne dam više  :Wink:

----------


## kli_kli

kod nas uredno cekaju tih 48 sati od pukuca vodenjaka, ali zato prenosenje...
za vodenjak znam zasiguno jer sam i prvi i drugi put provela po 2 dana u predradjaonici.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kli kli, jesu li te vaginalno pregledavali za to vrijeme?

----------


## kli_kli

naravno da su me pregledali, i to mi je jedna od najruznijih stvari vezanih za boravak u predradaoni, osim mozda "tvrdog krevetica" za ctg, kako sam ga u sali zvala.
stalno sam imala osecaj kao da mi povredjuju matericu tim pregledima, kako pre, tako i u toku poodjaja.
u toku porodjaja mi je izuzetno smetalo jer onda izmedju trudova nisam uspevala potpuno da opustim matericu.

pregledali bi bar 2 puta dnevno, s tim da su mi oba puta bili stavili i vaginaletu prostaglandina (to se stavlja u cerviks, i uzasno boli).

----------


## kloklo

Malo ću otići OT, ali vjerujem da će vam biti zanimljivo čuti glede ovog "tvrdog krevetića za CTG".
Bila ja jučer na pregledu kod svog ginića i veli on meni, ajmo vas malo stavit na CTG da čujemo to srčeko.
Legnem ja na bok, desni, jer je tako okrenut stol i tako ležim, ležim, CTG zvrnda i brunda i baš su mi smiješni ti zvukovi, ali postaje mi sve više i više neudobno. Krevet tvrd ko vrag, desna ruka u nekom bedastom položaju i ja sve više šizim koliko mi je nespretno tako ležati dok mi na kraju nije puko film i ja lijepo ustala i sjela na krevet, pridržavajući CTG rukama.
Nakon nekog vremena uđe sestra i gleda me onak zbunjeno, a ja joj velim da mi je bilo jako neudobno i da sam zato sjela. Pogleda ona CTG, malo se namršti, pa digne obrve i nasmješi se, pa veli da će pozvat doktora da vidi ovo.
Dođe. doc i kaže: zanimljivo. Vidite, ovdje na početku su otkucaju u redu što se tiče frekvencije (stalno oko 140), ali su amlitude premale, bebica kao da je nezaineresirana za ono kaja se događa, a vidite ovdje u drugoj polovici je savršeno, prosjek je isto oko 140 ali su amplitude puno veće što znači da je beba reaktivnija i tako treba biti.

Pitao me u kojem položaj sam bila kad se snimalo, pa sam mu rekla da sam prvi dio ležala na boku, a u drugom sam sjedila i očito je taj položaj bebici bio puno draži i bolje je reagirala na njega 8) 

Zanimljivo opažanje, a? 
Kad ću za tjedan dana ići na kontrolu na Duh mislim da uopće neću leći za CTG kad se može lijepo i sjedećki obavit i biti puno bolji   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

> s tim da su mi oba puta bili stavili i vaginaletu prostaglandina (to se stavlja u cerviks, i uzasno boli).


dakle, ipak *nisu* cekali nego su odmah poceli s indukcijom (samo sto tvoje tijelo nije reagiralo bas brzo)  :Wink:

----------


## kli_kli

> kli_kli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s tim da su mi oba puta bili stavili i vaginaletu prostaglandina (to se stavlja u cerviks, i uzasno boli).
> 
> 
> dakle, ipak *nisu* cekali nego su odmah poceli s indukcijom (samo sto tvoje tijelo nije reagiralo bas brzo)


nije meni bio pukao vodenjak (kamo srece da mi nekad pukne spontano, u terminu naravno) nego sam oba puta boraveci u predradjaoni bila sa zenama (svaki put po jedna) kojima je pukao vodenjak i cekali su 48 sati.
ovaj put su jrdnoj cekali i duze jer nije pukao prednji dzep, a bila je kuci 2 dana s takvim vodenjakom.

za prenosenje je druga prica.
inace stvarno sporo reagujem na prostaglandin. jos smo mi zaista predano u kucnoj radinosti pokusavali indukciju prostaglandinom.

----------


## Felix

ahaaaa, sorry krivo sam shvatila!

da je bebi bilo vrijeme za porod, doslo bi do njega. ovako, ocito sve nije bilo spremno za porod i indukcija prostaglandinom, kako prirodna tako umjetna, nije ni mogla dati puno ucinka.

----------


## kli_kli

klo, ja sam pitala zasto je krevetic tako tvrd, porodiliste je jako bogato i imaju dosta nove opreme a meni se cinilo da je ovaj krevetic iz WWI, ali dr kaze da mora da bude tvrd iz "ginekoloskih" razloga.

----------


## kli_kli

> ahaaaa, sorry krivo sam shvatila!
> 
> da je bebi bilo vrijeme za porod, doslo bi do njega. ovako, ocito sve nije bilo spremno za porod i indukcija prostaglandinom, kako prirodna tako umjetna, nije ni mogla dati puno ucinka.


znam

----------


## mamma Juanita

kloklo, kamo sreće da izvuku pouku iz tvoje zgode   :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

> kloklo, kamo sreće da izvuku pouku iz tvoje zgode


e bas. mene nikad u trudnoci nisu bolela ledja, a posle "tvrdog krevetica" sam jedva ustajala i pola sata trpela bolove u karlici i kicmi.

----------


## allesia

ušla sam u rodilište u 41.tj jer su se bebe smanjili otkucaji srca,otvorena jedva 1cm.sutradan su mi ponovo radili ctg otkucaji su se dosta usporili i morala sam hitno u rađaonu.otvorena 3 cm,nemam trudove.Prvorotkinja.Odmah su me prikopčali na drip i tako 10sati.mislila sam da ću umrit od bolova.otvaranje je zastalo na 8 cm i tako satima.na kraju je sve dobro ispalo iako smo se beba i ja dosta namučile, i kako sada stvari stoje mislim da neću ić na drugo.

----------


## Isabel

Moj porod nažalost nije mogao biti odrađen drugačije jer sam svog usnulog anđela   :Sad:   rodila u 32.tjednu, vaginalno i naravno pod oxitocinom koji su mi gelom vaginalno stavljali tokom cijele noći. U toj sam se noći kako otvarala tako i previjala od trudova i bolova, a vrhunac je bio onaj zadnji "touch" gelom oko 6 ujutro, koji me nakon neprospavane noći, hodanja po hodnicima, 25 puta odlaska na vc, plakanja, tuge i boli od surove stvarnosti i gubitka našeg malog princa, doslovce rastrgao od boli...
Ubrzo nakon zadnjeg davanja gela bila sam u nekom transu, više nisam znala za sebe i lagano se osvjestila tek u boxu kad je već MM    :Heart:   bio pored mene. K sebi sam došla ponovno od stravičnih bolova koji su rastrgavali moje slomljeno tijelo, vrištala sam iz petnih žila nesvjesno, ali u nadi da će taj horor prestati... MM su suze samo tekle, što radi naše tragedije, što radi nemoći i nevjerice kroz što žena mora prolaziti...
Bila sam toliko izgubila snagu da nisam mogla tiskati i disati onako kako sam htjela, tjelo je radilo jedno, glava je htjela drugo. Srećom, ubrzo je izašao naš anđeo i mojoj je fizičkoj agoniji tu bio kraj. Bol se samo preselila u srce  :Heart:  .

Dugo nakon toga shvatila sam da porod možda ne treba biti ovakav, da bolovi koje sam ja proživjela možda nisu defaultni i da ja nisam slaba, meka, krhka i ne-žena jer sam tu bol jedva podnijela. 
Dugo nakon svega shvatila sam da je možda sve ovo bio drip i da je "normalan" prirodni porod ipak drugačija pjesma. To me sve nekako tješi jer onda ima nade i za mene.
Samo se nadam da to je bio drip. Jel je?

 :Love:

----------


## uporna

*Isabel*  :Love:

----------


## kahna

> Moj porod nažalost nije mogao biti odrađen drugačije jer sam svog usnulog anđela    rodila u 32.tjednu, vaginalno i naravno pod oxitocinom koji su mi gelom vaginalno stavljali tokom cijele noći. U toj sam se noći kako otvarala tako i previjala od trudova i bolova, a vrhunac je bio onaj zadnji "touch" gelom oko 6 ujutro, koji me nakon neprospavane noći, hodanja po hodnicima, 25 puta odlaska na vc, plakanja, tuge i boli od surove stvarnosti i gubitka našeg malog princa, doslovce rastrgao od boli...
> Ubrzo nakon zadnjeg davanja gela bila sam u nekom transu, više nisam znala za sebe i lagano se osvjestila tek u boxu kad je već MM     bio pored mene. K sebi sam došla ponovno od stravičnih bolova koji su rastrgavali moje slomljeno tijelo, vrištala sam iz petnih žila nesvjesno, ali u nadi da će taj horor prestati... MM su suze samo tekle, što radi naše tragedije, što radi nemoći i nevjerice kroz što žena mora prolaziti...
> Bila sam toliko izgubila snagu da nisam mogla tiskati i disati onako kako sam htjela, tjelo je radilo jedno, glava je htjela drugo. Srećom, ubrzo je izašao naš anđeo i mojoj je fizičkoj agoniji tu bio kraj. Bol se samo preselila u srce  .
> 
> Dugo nakon toga shvatila sam da porod možda ne treba biti ovakav, da bolovi koje sam ja proživjela možda nisu defaultni i da ja nisam slaba, meka, krhka i ne-žena jer sam tu bol jedva podnijela. 
> Dugo nakon svega shvatila sam da je možda sve ovo bio drip i da je "normalan" prirodni porod ipak drugačija pjesma. To me sve nekako tješi jer onda ima nade i za mene.
> *Samo se nadam da to je bio drip. Jel je?
> *


  :Love:  
Ja ću ti iz svog iskustva dripa reći - *da* bio je drip.
Od nekih 20 h do 8 ujutro "odrađivala" sam i prodisavala trudove tako dobro da sam jaako bila ponosna na sebe
 i bila sam oduševljena s kojim "lakoćom" kontroliram i vladam nad trudovima 
i kako je to u biti lako u odnosu na to što sam očekivala po raznoraznim pričama.

Sve dok mi oko 8 nisu probušili vodenjak i dali drip - dalje više nisam bila ja,
 nije bilo kontorle i "smirenosti", neka drugačija i odvratna bol.
Više ništa nisam kontrolirala i kao da je moje tijelo radilo protiv mene.

I bez i jedne crtice pročitane o prirodnom porodu i o dripu - istog dana sam rekla i stalno ponavljala:
-- sve je bilo dobro, ali drip mi više nitko neće dati, nema šanse.
Sada kada znam/čitam više, stojim iza te izjave još čvršće.

----------


## Asila

poprilično sam toga pročitala o drippu i jasno mi je da bi ga se trebalo izbjeći ako se ikako može, no imam jedno pitanje....
danas je 8 dana+ od termina poroda, na pregledu danas mi je doktor rekao da ako trudovi ne krenu sami unutar sljedeća sva dana (ili voda), da se za dva dana moram javiti u bolnicu i da će se morati inicirati trudovi, jer će već 10 dana proći od termina.... voda je blago mlječna (gledaju ju svakih dva dana...vec 4 puta)...
ima li netko iskustva sa sličnim? strah me da ako počnem inzistirati na čekanju prirodnih trudova, a nešto bude s malenom....ok, neću ni pomišljati na to......   :Crying or Very sad:  

ajme jedva cekam da mala više izađe, a i za koji dan mi stižu p.pelene  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mikka

buduća mama, hoce ti inducirati trudove jer je to njihova bolnicka rutina. meni su inducirali porod sa puna 42 tjedna--ne ponovilo se  :Mad:  . normalna trudnoca traje 38-42 tjedna, tako da prava prenesenost nastupa tek iz napunjena 42 tjedna, a do onda imas jos 4 dana vremena. druga stvar je da su ti mozda krivo izracunali termin. neki broje od datuma zaceca 9 mjeseci.

opisat cu moj slucaj da bude jasnije--termin mi je bio 25.06. po zadnjoj menstruaciji 18.09. zanijela sam (znam tocno) 02.10. znaci po tom racunanju  bi mi termin bio 02.07., a ne 25.06. inducirali mi porod 10.07. i nakon paklenih 12 sati instant-drip trudova rodila sam malog tocno u ponoc. 

da mi se takva stvar opet dogodi, nema teorije da bi pristala na indukciju. uostalom, prema onakvom racunanju napunila bi 42 tjedna tek 16.07. uostalom, porod bi trebao poceti kada beba da znak da je spremna, a ne kad je netko izracunao da bi se trebala roditi. svaka je zena posebna, pa ce neka roditi sa 37+1 a neka sa 43+5.

drzi se.  :Love:

----------


## Asila

hvala mikki na odgovoru....danas idem na jos jedan pregled pa cu vidjet sta ce reci....jucer sam ponovno isla racunati sve i jucer sam usla u 42 tjedan... 
ma kako mi je cepic davno izasao, mozda se oni samo oce obraniti da nebi doslo do neke infekcije s djetetom (ipak sam na pregledima svakih dva dana...malena je izgleda velika...ah, na tatu je   :Smile:  )
ako se nebudem javljala sljedecih tjedan dana, znamo gdje sam.... i kad se vratim moram skuzit na koji nacin promjenit od 'buduca mama' na 'mama male bucke'  :Laughing:  
ja se jos uvijek nadam da ce mi krenut moji trudovi na putu do bolnice....imam jos dva sata   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

evo malo podižem
danas mi je dijagnosticirana sinusna tahikardija, šta se može desit ako mi na porodu šibnu drip :? ?

----------


## Poslid

Pirica,
doktori će ti reći da drip ne utječe na srčanu ritmiju rodilje, ali...
Samim time što su od dripom trudovi puno jači i bolniji, teže su izdržljiviji, pa se uz drip obično dodaje i neki lijek za ublažavanje bolova i smirenje. Obično dolantin. E sad, taj lijek može izazvati promjene srčane ritmije.
Tako da bih ti ja preporučila da nabaviš pisano mišljenje kardiologa o kontraindikacijama tvog stanja s primjenom ljekova u porodu.

----------


## Death-of-Art

a ček...ja imam pravo dokraja odbijati drip?
a što je s onim ucjenama medicinskog osoblja tipa "zar želite ubiti svoje dijete?.."

jel zbilja mogu nauditi svom djetetu ako odbijem drip kompletno?

----------


## Poslid

prije će biti obrnuto

----------


## Death-of-Art

> prije će biti obrnuto


ok.

a šta ako kažu presporo se otvarate... vodenjak je pukao prije 15 sati, ne može dijete tako dugo biti bez plodne vode...i slično?...

----------


## mikka

plodna voda se obnavlja, beba ne ostaje na suhom  :Smile: .

neka istrazivanja su pokazala da se moze cekati i 48 sati od pucanja vodenjaka bez opasnosti za bebu i majku. vjerojatno i dulje.

mozes uz ili bez nadzora inzistirati da cekas svoje trudove.

----------


## Pepita

Što je najgore ponekad se dr. ponašaju kao da je sve hitno kad je pukla plodna voda.

----------


## mikka

to je bit ce zbog infekcije, koja se, ironicno, najcesce desi nakon (nepotrebnih) vaginalnih pregleda.

nakon pucanja vodenjaka je preporucljivo suzdrzavati se od recimo spolnog odnosa ili kupanja.

----------


## Mimolina

Sad ja malo citam pa sam totalno zbunjena.
Moj slucaj je bio da sam se jako slabo otvarala, imala navodno slabe svoje trudove. Ujutro u pola 4 dobila prvi trud, a navecer u pola 8 prikopcana na drip, kad sam bila otvorena tek 2 prsta. Da li sam imala kakvog izbor za NE DRIP ako sam se tako slabo otvarala i nisam imala jake svoje trudove a plodna voda je bila otisla. Ako neko zna, cisto da znam za drugi put.
I da, mene je jako , nepodnosljivo bolilo od kad su me bili prikopcali na drip, jako cesti trudovi, a kratki(navodno, po babici)... Grrrrr!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prije će biti obrnuto
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> a šta ako kažu presporo se otvarate... vodenjak je pukao prije 15 sati, ne može dijete tako dugo biti bez plodne vode...i slično?...


a kako oni znaju kako ces se ti otvarati u iducih par sati?
pa nismo strojevi pa da se pravilno otvaramo.

npr, ja sam se nakon sto mi je istekla plodna voda otvorila samo 2 ili 3 prsta u periodu od 10 sati (dakle to bi po njihovom bilo presporo otvaranje i indikacija za drip), a onda sam se u 2 sata otvorila 5 prstiju (potpuno prirodno, nisam pristala na drip). 
i da sam primila drip u onom momentu kad sam se kao presporo otvarala, samo bih zeznula prirodni proces koji je isao svojim lijepim, normlanim i nepravilnim tokom

----------


## Pepita

Zato su meni vodenjak jedva čekali probiti   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kako nisam osjećala trudove (a glupa sam bila, jer sam se otvarala pa uopće nije bilo bitno što ne osjećam) dr. je rekao da će krenuti kada probije vodenjak i to je i napravio.
Tek poslije sam čitala kakve posljedice za bebu može imati to.
Idući put neće, majkice mi moje.

----------


## mikka

neke zene radaju sat vremena a neke 3 dana.

----------


## Loryblue

> a šta ako kažu presporo se otvarate... vodenjak je pukao prije 15 sati, ne može dijete tako dugo biti bez plodne vode...i slično?...


a kako oni znaju kako ces se ti otvarati u iducih par sati?
pa nismo strojevi pa da se pravilno otvaramo.

npr, ja sam se nakon sto mi je istekla plodna voda otvorila samo 2 ili 3 prsta u periodu od 10 sati (dakle to bi po njihovom bilo presporo otvaranje i indikacija za drip)......[/quote]

ti si se makar počela otvarat nakon što ti je istekla plodna voda. ja se ni nakon 14 i pol sati od "poplave" nisam ni milimetra otvorila. trudova ni na vidiku. i tad su mi baš onako panično spojili drip. u dva sata koliko sam primala drip u predrađaonici otvorila sam se 7cm i tad su me uveli u rađaonicu. u slijedećih sat i pol sam rodila doslovno u tri truda.

ja te trudove potaknute dripom stvarno nisam tako bolno i tragično doživila. 

prag tolerancije boli mi nije nešto čime se mogu pohvalit, ali su mi trudovi bili skorz podnošljivi. čak ni ne prejaki kako sam očekivala slušajući tuđe priče o trudovima i bolovima. i to o prirodnim trudovima. pa sam bila zahvalna bogu kako je to kod mene sve "damski" i elegantno prošlo. 

sad ćemo vidit kako će se sve odvijat ovaj put i kod ovog poroda. kad bi znala da će se ponovit ko s prvim porodom ja bi odmah pristala na drip. tad bi makar znala kako će bolovi bit podnošljivi, a sve gotovo za sat i pol.

----------


## Lutonjica

lory, ja sam dan prije bila otvorena 1 prst.

neposredno nakon puknuca vodenjaka bila sam otvorena jedva 2 prsta i nisam imala apsolutno nikakve trudove.
iducih 8 sati isto nisam uopce imala trudove, odnosno prvi mali slab trud pojaio se tek 8 sati nakon pucanja vodenjaka.

trudovi su mi ukupno trajali 6 sati i bili su cijelo vrijeme vrlo nepravilni, otvarala sam se tako kako sam se otvarala...

a opet, sve je bilo u savrsenom redu i nije mi trebao drip (iako su mi ga oni predlagali, i zato sto prvo uopce nisam imala trudove, i zato sto sam se sporo otvarala)

----------


## Zara1

i ja sam nakon pucanja vodenjaka bila otvorena samo 1 prst

prvih par sati nisam imala nikakve trudove

isto sam rodila bez dripa 12 sati nakon otjecanja (mekonijske) plodne vode

----------


## kole

Ja sam rodila uz drip nazalost, no sa mnom je bio slucaj da sam bas prenela 44+2 bilo je prilicno bolno i iscrpljujuce. Porod mi je trajao 30 sati. Pola se i ne secam, posle 20 i nesto sati su me ipak nagovorili da mi daju epidural  :Sad:   no moguce da nije toga bi rodila na carski. Nekih dva sata od anestezije mi je krenuo izgon taj deo mi je najdrazi i najlepsi, bilo je divno.... no izgubila sam oko litar krvi sa posteljicom tako da nazalost i drugi porod moram obaviti u rodilistu. Ovoga puta se nadam da ce biti bez dripa, sto ovde i nije obicaj da se radi tj nadam se da necu bas mnogo preneti.

----------


## L&L0809

> Da li sam imala kakvog izbor za NE DRIP ako sam se tako slabo otvarala i nisam imala jake svoje trudove a plodna voda je bila otisla.


meni je isto plodna voda otisla, dobila sam svoje trudove, ali sam bila otvorena samo 2cm. kako je glavica bebi vec bila na izlazu, primalja me otvarala prstima, tako da me u 3 truda otvorila na 8cm. meni to otvaranje prstima nije bilo bolno, tako da mozda to moze biti zamjena za drip (sama ga nikad nisam dobila, tako da ne znam kakvi su bolovi na dripu).

----------


## štrumpf

Ne znam kako je bez dripa, ali nadam se da ću sljedeći put saznat. Puknuo mi je vodenjak, otišla sam u bolnicu i rekli su mi da sam 4 prsta otvorena... nakon nekoliko sati su mi dali drip koji mi nisu dobro ni stavili pa mi je šaka izgledala kao lopta, sve mi je otišlo pod kožu. Stanke između trudova nije bilo ili je bila vrlo mala sad znam da je to od dripa, ali čovjek uči dok je živ. Ono što mene buni je što pri samom izgonu bebe nisam osjećala prirodne napone, osjetila bi trud, ali ne i poriv za tiskanjem. Sad kad razmišljam osjetila sam taj poriv nekih sat vremena prije nego sam rodila nekoliko puta i onda je stalo??? 
BTW cijelo sam vrijeme ležala spojena na ctg    :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pepita

Da su trudovi identični s dripom i bez dripa je jedna užasna LAŽ!!!
I meni je žao što mnoge cure koje nisu na forumima vjeruju u takve laži i nemaju pojma da nešto može biti bolje.
Nije stvar samo jačine, već oštrine bolova, ovi s dripom su baš neprirodni, oštri i tuku u mozak, baš ravno u mozak, prirodni trudovi su nešto posve drugo, ma jednostavno prirodni.

Odbila sam drip i pristala na njega zadnjih par minuta pri izgonu, jer su mi rekli da ću ugroziti dijete  :/ nisam imala izbora, bar ja tako mislim  :/

----------


## Death-of-Art

ja danas bila na pregledu u privatnoj jednoj poliklinici.
i pričam s tim doktorom ovako o porodu bla bla bla...
i spomenem drip... i pitam "zar je taj drip toliko nužan?"
a on meni :"da."
i nastavi nešto govoriti... na kraju su njegove riječi zapravo bile da se žena bez dripa NE MOŽE poroditi.
tj može - malo koja... 

zašto mi laže?  :?

----------


## Pepita

> žena bez dripa NE MOŽE poroditi.


Kužiš li ti u čemu je stvar???

----------


## Loryblue

žene moje, mene sve više strah....termin prošao, otvorena sam 3cm, trudova nikakvih....a čitam priče i istraživanja o dripu....i strah me je.
strah me je hoću li ja uopće skužit trudove ako dođe do onih prirodnih  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pepita

> žene moje, mene sve više strah....termin prošao, otvorena sam 3cm, trudova nikakvih....a čitam priče i istraživanja o dripu....i strah me je.
> strah me je hoću li ja uopće skužit trudove ako dođe do onih prirodnih


*Loryblue* samo se opusti, doći će trudovi, samo se opusti, ne misli na ono što bi moglo biti, da se dodatno ne opterećuješ, vidjet ćeš, neće ti trebati drip samo slušaj svoje tijelo.

----------


## L&L0809

Lory - a bas smo komentirali na nekom drugom topicu da se i ne javljas, pa da si mozda vec i rodila   :Smile:  u svakom slucaju sretno, i da sve prodje i bez dripa!

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Death-of-Art prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> žena bez dripa NE MOŽE poroditi.
> 
> 
> Kužiš li ti u čemu je stvar???


u čemu??? pa da laže. ništa mi drugo ne pada na pamet.


i ja mu velim "pa zar nije bolje 20 sati prirodnih trudova nego 6 sati dripa koji se ionako mogu odužiti na agoniju od 24 sata."
a on meni:"pitat ću vas kad rodite."

pa dobro... on je doktor-nije glup. al ja sam žensko i kolko god da sam neobrazovana i glupa sigurno da bolje od njega znam što je dobro za mene i moje dijete.

i onda smo još počeli s pričom o tome kako žene koje su u strahu teže rađaju. i ja mu kažem zar ne misli on da tom strahu upravo medicinsko osoblje ponekad najviše pridonosi? i on kaže da nije. 

al zašto laže da žena bez dripa ne može roditi kad je od mog brata žena i moja sestra...obje su rodile bez dripa jer su došle u bolnicu tamo pred kraj kad su im prirodni trudovi već bili opaki.

kako onda on to misli da bez dripa ne moš rodit kad možeš.

----------


## Bebinja

valjda je njima lakše i brže sa dripom hehe.
ja rodila bez dripa,imala svoje prirodne trudove,mada je mlada tada specijalizantica u jednom trenutku vikala drip,drip. i ostalo je samo na tome.

----------


## Bebinja

Sve su moje cimerice u rodilištu rodile uz drip...
Ja sam rađala po noći,nije bila gužva,možda im se zato nije ni žurilo  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

a žene su hiljadama godina rađale - uz drip  :? 
sisavci inače rađaju - uz drip  :?

----------


## marta

> a žene su hiljadama godina rađale - uz drip  :? 
> sisavci inače rađaju - uz drip  :?


Pa narafski. To se podrazumjeva pa se zato ne spominje...

----------


## bucka

> Ne mogu vjerovati da sam ja, zakleta mrziteljica dripa, do sada propustila ovu temu   Prvi porod sam preživjela s njim
> 
> Zašto je drip loš? Jer je nepodnošljiv. Bolovi su, za mene, bili prestrašni. Iscrpio mi je i zadnju trunku snage. Jedva sam bila svjesna što se zbiva. 
> Koje su posljedice? Izmučena i izmaltretirana mama koja se nije sjetila tražiti svoje dijete, pa su ga odnijeli na 12 sati "da se odmorite".   
> Dolje drip!


skoro pa isto!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja danas bila na pregledu u privatnoj jednoj poliklinici.
> i pričam s tim doktorom ovako o porodu bla bla bla...
> i spomenem drip... i pitam "zar je taj drip toliko nužan?"
> a on meni :"da."
> i nastavi nešto govoriti... na kraju su njegove riječi zapravo bile da se žena bez dripa NE MOŽE poroditi.
> tj može - malo koja... 
> 
> zašto mi laže?  :?


  :Crying or Very sad:  
zato što je to za njega istina, jer drugačije nit je vidio, niti zna...osim tih par "primjeraka" kada nisu stigli uvaliti drip.
tužno.
možda dobre namjere, ali ogromno neznanje i nerazumijevanje.
i totalno nepovjerenje u prirodu, barem po pitanju poroda.

----------


## mikka

mamma Ju, vratila si se  :Kiss:

----------


## eris

Samo da dodam, oba puta drip, oboje djece, hematom na glavi. Nisu mi rekli da je od dripa, ali čvrsto vjerujem da jeste, jer ako te nešto vještački tjera, a da nije tijelo spremno, mora imati neke posljedice. Na žalost, mom sinu, taj kefalhematom(oprostite ako sam bubnula izraz, ali tako mislim da su mi rekli) nije prošao kao kod kćeri, i ostavio ružnu kvrgu na njegovoj lijepoj glavici. 
E treće neće!!! :D

----------


## Pipi3108

Mene su na drip spojili cim sam dosla u rodiliste,bila sam otvorena 5cm al se beba nije spustala u zdjelicu,ujutro u 10 i sve do 18 dok nisam rodila....
bolovi su bili skoro neizdrzivi,tresla sam se i povracala od bolova i iscrpljenosti....jako traumaticno,al kad sam napokon ugledala svoje zlato sve sam zaboravila  :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=#2125664

----------


## selena

mene su na drip spojili zato jer sam, citiram: imala jedan jači pa jedan slabiji trud pa da se malo ujednače. U trenutku davanja dripa imala sam vlastite trudove svega tri sata i bila otvorena 8 cm. Prirodni trudovi su bili podnošljivi do te mjere da sam se pitala kad će pojačati. Pa sam u neznanju pomislila da je to pojačanje stiglo jer je trebalo stići, a ne da je posljedica dripa.
Uglavnom, beba se nije nikako spuštala pa su samo pojačavali drip. Sjećam se da sam već u agoniji molila da više ne pojačavaju drip, ali su molbe naravno namjerno prečuli. Tako sam se mučila sljedećih šest i pol sati, trudovi su na kraju bili bez prekida, nutrina me pekla od boli, plakalo mi se od muke, al sam se suzdržala. Jedna dr je na tečaju za trudnice izjavila kako majke već drugi dan zaborave intenzitet bolova, ali prošle su već četiri godine i meni se bliži termin poroda nove bebice, a ja se do u detalja sjećam koliko i kako me je boljelo.
I da ne zaboravim, na kraju mi se dogodilo i nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomija koju sam naglasila da ne želim (ali tko bi slušao). Toliko sam popucala izvana i iznutra u samu rodnicu da me je dr šivala nakon poroda punih sat vremena.
Ovaj put sasvim sigurno ne želim drip. Ako već ne možeš izbjeći da te, onako raskrečenu, zarežu, sasvim sigurno možeš spriječiti uvođenje igle u venu, makar se morala fizički braniti.

----------


## Jelka

Ubacit ću ovdje jedno pitanje.

Na koji sve način se može primiti drip? Frendica prije 3g. rodila na Merkuru, išlo prilično brzo, primalja rekla da će joj dati drip i sprašila injekciju u guzicu. Trudovi su se tad pojačali.

Jel to uopće bio drip?

----------


## pinguica

Moje iskustvo je bilo takvo da se ispostavilo da sve što sam pročitala o dripu na ovom forumu se pokazalo neistinito, a sve što su mi doktori rekli istinito.

Da nisam dobila drip ne bih rodila vaginalno (nakon 12 sati trudova trudovi su mi u potunosti nestali).
Trudovi pod dripom su bili jednakog inteziteta kao prirodni (moji prirodni trudovi su bili jako snažni, da me muž nije masirao svaki trud vjerujem da bih tražila nešto protiv bolova)
Dijete mi se nabijalo glavicom i prije dripa.

Ja sam eto jedna od rijetkih koja je u potpunosti za drip (naravno, ne rutinski već onda kad je prijeko potreban)

----------


## ***MARETA

uf,drip..Meni su trudovi počeli dan ranije,slabi i nepravilni. Ništa posebno,mogla sam hodati,spavati,ko menga. Slijedeći dan oko 5 ujutro su počeli na svakih 10 minuta,i dalje slabi. Došli u bolnicu,sestra me pripremila za porod,beba se spustila,otvorena 2 prsta.Oko 7 je dr prokinuo vodenjak,tad su trudovi bili jači,ali i dalje slabi. Oko 8 su me prikopčali na drip i onda je počelo..To su bili strašni bolovi. Znam da sam onih par sekundi između trudova padala u nekakav trans. Doslovno bi zaspala i počela sanjat nešto i tad bi me probudio slijedeći trud.Nemam pojma jel to bilo od tih silnih ljekova,ali to je bilo strašno.Nije dugo trajalo,nasreću. Mišić se rodio u 10:30Sjećam se da sam bila u totalnom bunilu kad sam vidjela muža da plače od sreće kad je mali ugledao svijet. Mislim se,kog vraga on plače. Ma totalno bunilo,to nisam bila ja. Doživjela sam ogromnu sreću,ali nije to to,kao da nisam bila svjesna svega što se dešavalo.I mislim da je tu kumovao drip i nadam se da ću slijedeći put roditi bez tog sranja.I poslije poroda me prao takav blues da to nije bilo normalno.Znam da hormoni učine svoje,ali je bome i drip učinio svoje.No dobro,sve je iza nas sada. Najvažnije je da je naš miš sve to dobro podnio

----------


## hm

Drip mi je ostao u jako lošem sjećanju s prvog poroda, na drugom mi nije ništa trebalo (mališa doslovno izletio), na trećem sam ga kategorički odbila.
Loše sjećanje nije zbog jačine bolova ili sl. već zato što je to mog mališt tjeralo van brže negoli je majka priroda to zamislila i on se svojom malom glavicom nabijao na trtične kosti, zaradio poveliki kefalhematom (što je prolazna stvar), ali i krvarenje na mozgu II. stupnja (što nam je priuštilo godinu dana intenzivnog vježbanja i velikih strepnji, a i sad s 5 i pol godina se još uvijek borimo s nekim posljedicama na kognitivnom polju, grafomotorika šteka itd.). U svakom slučaju pustimo prirodi da učini svoje, osim ako nečiji život nije ugrožen. Naime, ja sam taj put dobila drip samo zato kaj je bilo 4 sata ujutro kad sam došla u rađaonu i babica koja je bila dežurna tu noć (a s kojom sam BTW imala i dogovor da ju mogu pozvati kad moj porod krene, pa da će ona doći bez obzira na svoju smjenu) je valjda zaključila da ako pusti da sve ide svojim tokom bi se porod mogao odužiti dobrano van njene smjene, pa je odlučila stvar malo ubrzati, a ja naivna i neiskusna se nisam bunila. Njoj je smjena završavala u 7, a ja sam rodila u 7,20, tako da nije morala puno produžiti. :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ljuta sam i na sebe i na nju.

----------


## eris

Čitam svoj post iz jula 2009. i zaista sam ponosna na samu sebe, a Bogu hvala i na lijepim okolnostima, što sam ovaj put rodila bez drupa. I da cure, meni je zaista bilo drugačije, iako sam imala 15 sat trudova ali finih, normalnih, različitih. i podnošljivih. I da , ova seka ima malu savršenu glavicu, tako da toplo preporučam svima da probate.

----------


## linolina

Eris-jesi li odbila drip i kako? Drago mi je zbog vas

----------


## .kala.

ja sam pristala na drip. tijelo je bilo febrilno  i rekli su da bi za dijete bilo najbolje da što prije izađe.

----------

